# 1st attempt at new AKC Super Stack



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Rumors have been circulating amongst the AKC inner circle that a new "super stack" will be used in the near future when showing a GSD. Dog must be on their toes on all fours ( which she nailed ) but we're working on the gay tail still.

I think my girl has the "super stack" pretty well down...your thoughts?


SuperG


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Excellent. Is carrying a glass tabletop in their mouths a criteria as well?


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Not as significant as the 4 glasses of champagne which are on the table..yet to be done ..none can spill a drop....otherwise it's a DQ


SuperG


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I SO have you beat on that one. Here's my girl several years ago. No, she doesn't walk around like that.


----------



## McWeagle (Apr 23, 2014)

Nailed it!


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

dogfaeries

I do like it....but...not to be too much of a critic...you need to get her on her toes on the fronts...otherwise superb extension...that is the type of extension I am shooting for. I'm using the K-Tel Rac-n-Stack to develop the extension....is that what you used ???


SuperG


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

SuperG said:


> I do like it....but...not to be too much of a critic...you need to get her on her toes on the fronts...otherwise superb extension...that is the type of extension I am shooting for. I'm using the K-Tel Rac-n-Stack to develop the extension....is that what you used ???
> 
> 
> SuperG


I had to borrow one from a friend, but yes, the Rac-n-Stack is the way to go.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Does the rack operate with a remote,phone app,or do you crank it manually?


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

dogma13 said:


> Does the rack operate with a remote,phone app,or do you crank it manually?


Phone app Super Stack......you should be in marketing !!!!!

Ronco had this model for the super stack for cats and small dogs



SuperG


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Lmao!!


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

SuperG said:


> Rumors have been circulating amongst the AKC inner circle that a new "super stack" will be used in the near future when showing a GSD. Dog must be on their toes on all fours ( which she nailed ) but we're working on the gay tail still.
> 
> I think my girl has the "super stack" pretty well down...your thoughts?
> 
> ...


I don't know about the whole tail thing. Maybe they have a Festive class she could show in?


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

OMG, too funny!


----------



## Moriah (May 20, 2014)

SuperG said:


> Phone app Super Stack......you should be in marketing !!!!!
> 
> Ronco had this model for the super stack for cats and small dogs
> 
> ...



The white cat beats both dogs hands down for stacking! Is that your cat?! Priceless!! I laughed so hard


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

No idea about the cat....just a random pic off the internet....

Hmmmmm..." festive class"....LOL....



SuperG


----------



## HOBY (Aug 12, 2013)

Does the Rack need batteries or is it rechargeable?
Is it indoor outdoor?
How about colors?
Is there a pressure release valve or a de-stacking device?


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

HOBY said:


> Does the Rack need batteries or is it rechargeable?
> Is it indoor outdoor?
> How about colors?
> Is there a pressure release valve or a de-stacking device?



And, is it adjustable?


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

LOL at least you guys know your dogs don't have any rear muscle pulls! (the first thing I noticed when my dog had a soft tissue injury was he refused to do that stretch)


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Liesje said:


> LOL at least you guys know your dogs don't have any rear muscle pulls! (the first thing I noticed when my dog had a soft tissue injury was he refused to do that stretch)


Never even thought of that....so thanks for the observation. It wasn't that long ago when I thought she had hurt herself and started a thread regarding my concerns......so the stretch is somewhat indicative of health regarding muscle "integrity" to a degree...???? 

Over the years, observing the frequency and particular times when a dog chooses to stretch seems to be a good reminder that stretching has its purpose....for humans as well.


SuperG


SuperG


----------

